# "reverse chain punch"



## CuongNhuka (Aug 11, 2005)

Hay guys,



I do a Vietnamese kind of Karate called Coung Nhu. Coung Nhu is a 40-year-old style that draws on, mostly, 7 other styles (Shotokan, Wing Chun, Boxing, Judo, Aikido, Tai Chi Chuan, and Vovinam). When we do sparring I do a lot of Wing Chun techniques. Every so often Ill start chain punching my opponent in the head and then do a "reverse chain punch" to the body. By reverse chain punch I mean instead of going over the last hand that punched, Ill go under. I find it a good deceptive technique (they rarely see it coming), but I wanted the thoughts of folks that probably do Wing Chun. You know, "ohh it sounds like a good idea" or whatever. And don't hold back, I what to know what you guys think. And if you don't understand me, post it and Ill try to fix that.



Sweet Brighit Bless Your Blade,



John


----------



## bcbernam777 (Aug 12, 2005)

The only problem with it is that you would ned to make sure that you did not alter your shoulder rotation direction, what I mean by this is that the rotation of your shoulder should always be winding forward (clockwise), it is this type of shoulder energy that encourages the energy needed for the 1" punch (a useable concept) if you do this reverse chain punching it could encourage your shoulders to wind backwards, thus nullifying the forward motion and introducing the reverse motion (counter productive). In terms of deception, all WC hands have the potential to be deceptive because of the chil yeung factor, squaring the body leaves a "poker body"  that can always be deceptive (ie no telegraphing)


----------



## The Mark (Aug 12, 2005)

I think it is a perfectly legit technique/idea. After all in the 3rd set the biu gees come from under the previous one.

Also, your strikes are determined by how the opponent reacts. If you hit him in the head and he leans or is jarred back then the closest target is lower, most likely the belly.

Strike in the openings not where his defenses are in place.

Good training


----------



## spatulahunter (Aug 12, 2005)

The Mark said:
			
		

> I think it is a perfectly legit technique/idea. After all in the 3rd set the biu gees come from under the previous one.




my thoughts exactly. The reverse punch could be very good when used like biu and could be helpful if you needed to create some distance between you and your opponent


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 13, 2005)

The Mark said:
			
		

> I think it is a perfectly legit technique/idea. After all in the 3rd set the biu gees come from under the previous one.


Thats what i was thinking also.  Only thing is obviously with the bui jees have a slightly different elbow position but i don't think that would be an issue and i often strike from underneath in chi sau.  One thing that is brought to my attention is when i do strike from underneath in chi sau i am aware that my other arm could be used against me to jam the line of my striking hand.  But if its working its working.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 16, 2005)

I've never seen it in JKD, which does the regular chain punch. I'll think about it!


----------



## spatulahunter (Aug 17, 2005)

its also a good way of making the art your own. I have seen very few people that dont add anything to thier traditional martial arts. Even if the technique isnt exactly from the system it can still be inspired by the system and can be effective once you develop it


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 18, 2005)

Ahhh, coolness. You guys are really helpful. My only thing is in Coung Nhu (since it comes from stlyes from 4 differnit countries) all the terms are in english. So I'm not really sure what the following terms mean: chil yeung, biu gees, and chi sau. If one of you guys could give me a translation, or a basic discription of what those tech.s are, that would be great.

Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,

John


----------



## spatulahunter (Aug 18, 2005)

coungnhuka said:
			
		

> Ahhh, coolness. You guys are really helpful. My only thing is in Coung Nhu (since it comes from stlyes from 4 differnit countries) all the terms are in english. So I'm not really sure what the following terms mean: chil yeung, biu gees, and chi sau. If one of you guys could give me a translation, or a basic discription of what those tech.s are, that would be great.
> 
> Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,
> 
> John



biu gee is the 3rd form in wing chun and its known as "the thrusting fingers form" because thats what its strikes are, finger jabs that come in like a chain punch but from underneath. 
Chi Sau "sticky hands" is probably the most important part of wing chun. It is a feeling exercise where the 2 practitioners touch arms and roll their hands while trying to trap or attack their partner, thus helping both practitioners develop sensitivity. 
I have no idea what Chil Yeung is, maybe someones name?


"Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade", is that something you guys say in your art? Just curious.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks man. and Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade is a prayer in my faith. it is meant towards martial artists, but has also been used for warriors. and if you are going to ask, yes the celts had martial arts. granted that the old forms have completly destroyed. the closest to the stlyes from celtic lands is forms of wrestling and stick fighting. the stlye Brighit taught can be equated with Shaolin kung fu. by that i mean the bulk of the stlye is about devopling an over whelming amount of body strength and then using that to your advantige. and their were about 19 ranks, and weapons.

Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade.

John


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 20, 2005)

for further reference
http://www.fongswingchun.com/terms.htm


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 21, 2005)

ahh cool beans.


----------



## spatulahunter (Aug 21, 2005)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> for further reference
> http://www.fongswingchun.com/terms.htm


 i went to this link and then searched through the rest of his site as well. He seems like he would be a very good teacher. He has a great attitude and alot of what he says makes sense.


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 21, 2005)

spatulahunter said:
			
		

> i went to this link and then searched through the rest of his site as well. He seems like he would be a very good teacher. He has a great attitude and alot of what he says makes sense.


Yeah augustine fong is a well renowned name in wing chun just don't talk to him about randy williams!


----------



## bcbernam777 (Aug 22, 2005)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Yeah augustine fong is a well renowned name in wing chun just don't talk to him about randy williams!


Just what is the deal with him and RW, is it some kind of falling out??


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 22, 2005)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> Just what is the deal with him and RW, is it some kind of falling out??


Something along the lines of Fong saying he never taught Williams but Williams says different and his books are full of pictures of him together with Fong.  I find the whole thing kind of funny really.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Aug 23, 2005)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Something along the lines of Fong saying he never taught Williams but Williams says different and his books are full of pictures of him together with Fong. I find the whole thing kind of funny really.


I gotta be honest sometimes the wing Chun clan look more like the cast from "days of our lives" than members of a top ranking MA


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 23, 2005)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> I gotta be honest sometimes the wing Chun clan look more like the cast from "days of our lives" than members of a top ranking MA


Could be the basis for a martial art soap right there!


----------



## spatulahunter (Aug 23, 2005)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> martial art soap



what like bars of dove made by the shaolin monks and infused with chi?


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 23, 2005)

spatulahunter said:
			
		

> what like bars of dove made by the shaolin monks and infused with chi?


That would sell


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 24, 2005)

i'm not shure if i find that idea amusing or interesting.

Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade, 

John


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 25, 2005)

coungnhuka said:
			
		

> i'm not shure if i find that idea amusing or interesting.
> 
> Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,
> 
> John


Perhaps both?


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 25, 2005)

possibly, with just a hint of disturbed to add flavor, lol.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 25, 2005)

ohh and you guys are getting REALLY off topic. nothin' nothin', just saying.


----------



## nojack (Oct 6, 2005)

coungnhuka said:
			
		

> terms are in english. So I'm not really sure what the following terms mean: *chil yeung*. If one of you guys could give me a translation, or a basic discription that would be great.
> 
> Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,
> 
> John


Just an fyi.

Chil Yeung is a contonese word, meaning facing your opponent/partner when practicing chi sau, Yeung is actually from the ying/yang, yeung=yang depends on how they pronounce it. In another words facing the Sun, Sun in English is yang in Chinese=male. Ying=female & yang=male.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 6, 2005)

I think it is a good idea, and should work. Keep playing with it.  I'll give it a try myself on my classmates


----------

